# Dramatic Late Night Rescue on Vermont's Snake Mountain



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2005)

A dramatic late night rescue took place last night on Addison County's Snake Mountain, a popular hiking and biking location.  This place is frickin' awesome for a sunset hike (overlooks Lake Champlain and the 'Dacks) and has a lot of trails.  This guy was mountain biking at 5pm when he fell off a cliff :blink:  He was outside for about ten hours before finally loaded into an ambulance.  The rescue effort was intense.  

*Read all about it here* and comment.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 15, 2005)

It's amazing that he didn't die falling 150'. He is very lucky that trees were on the slope break his fall. Make that incredibily lucky to have survived!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 15, 2005)

Mountain biking along/near a cliff is pretty risky business. 

When I was photographing around Moab,UT in slickrock country I saw mountain bikers do alot of risky stuff. 

The question we all might have is should the biker have to pay for the cost of part of his rescue?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 15, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> Mountain biking along/near a cliff is pretty risky business.
> 
> When I was photographing around Moab,UT in slickrock country I saw mountain bikers do alot of risky stuff.
> 
> The question we all might have is should the biker have to pay for the cost of part of his rescue?



100 rescuers! That's gonna be one heck of a bill!!

One of the reasons I don't MTB anymore is that I have a hard time passing on difficult obstacles even though I know I'll probably fall trying. Can't tell you how many ladders and downed trees I fell from. I hurt both shoulders pretty bad doing my superman imitations over the handlebars too. Just got to be too much.

I guess the question of whether he should be billed depends on whether he was reckless and unskilled.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is the follow-up to that story:

http://www.wcax.com/Global/story.asp?S=3857920&nav=4QcReb4M


----------



## JimG. (Sep 16, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Here is the follow-up to that story:
> 
> http://www.wcax.com/Global/story.asp?S=3857920&nav=4QcReb4M



Biking alone in a remote area, no plan, didn't tell anyone where he was...

sounds billable to me.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't read the story, but based on Jim's synopsis (sp?) it sounds like it would be a billable rescue to me, at least it would be if he were skiing...


----------

